# Pablo Daniel Osvaldo



## juventino (25 Ottobre 2013)

Era da tanto che volevo aprire questa discussione. 
Secondo il mio parere è il più grande sopravvalutato della storia recente del calcio italiano. Quando sento certi giornalisti, opinionisti, allenatori, ma anche persone normali parlare di costui come chissà che fuoriclasse mi viene veramente da pensare che ormai qui in Italia siamo abituati alla mediocrità. E' un attaccante normalissimo, il tipico Borriello, ma con un pò più di tecnica che gli consente di fare qualche volta gol di fattura pregevole.
In due anni alla Roma ha combinato ben poco, facendosi odiare da tifosi e compagni di squadra per i suoi atteggiamenti da non professionista. Adesso è al Southampton, squadra di bassa classifica inglese, dove sta faticando a trovare posto (7 partite e un misero gol). Nonostante ciò continua a godere di un incredibile considerazione, purtroppo anche di Brandelli che lo convoca nonostante in Italia ce ne siano tanti più forti.
Per me è un incredibile mistero il perchè goda di così tanta considerazione.


----------



## Jino (25 Ottobre 2013)

Per me non è sopravvalutato, è un ottimo attaccante. Il suo problema però risiede nella testa, non particolarmente dotata di autocontrollo.


----------



## Dumbaghi (25 Ottobre 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Per me non è sopravvalutato, è un ottimo attaccante. Il suo problema però risiede nella testa, non particolarmente dotata di autocontrollo.



Esatto, quest'estate il suo profilo tecnico sarebbe stato perfetto per noi, ma piazzarla nello stesso spogliatoio di Balotelli sarebbe stato un suicidio


----------



## Angstgegner (25 Ottobre 2013)

Anche per me non è sopravvalutato, è un buon attaccante. A me non dispiace affatto tecnicamente (non c'entra nulla con i vari Borriello, Gilardino, Matri, ecc...). Il suo problema è lo stesso di Balotelli: il cervello.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (25 Ottobre 2013)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Anche per me non è sopravvalutato, è un buon attaccante. A me non dispiace affatto tecnicamente (non c'entra nulla con i vari Borriello, Gilardino, Matri, ecc...). Il suo problema è lo stesso di Balotelli: il cervello.



già con la differenza che Osvaldo non ti risolve le partite...io non voglio più vedere in Nazionale lui, Giaccherini e Cassano


----------



## Djici (25 Ottobre 2013)

se critichiamo osvaldo dal punto di vista tecnico allora chi portiamo in brasile ?
vorrei ricordare che del piero, baggio, zola, vieri e inzaghi non possono piu giocare.
e mi sembra che tra osvaldo e matri/pazzini/gilardino/borriello/tutti li altri mezzi attacanti italiani di quel tipo... ci sia una differenza IMMENSA.


----------



## Now i'm here (25 Ottobre 2013)

io ottica nazionale secondo me è ottimo. 

dopo balotelli, a livello di prime punte, c'è il nulla, parliamoci chiaro.


----------



## If Everyone Cared (25 Ottobre 2013)

a roma aveva la media di un gol ogni due partite.
idem con l'espanyol.
i giocatori mediocri sono altri.


----------



## juventino (25 Ottobre 2013)

Beh se Osvaldo non è un mediocre allora io mi chiedo come mai faccia fatica al Southampton. Non mi sembra che debba rubare il posto a Drogba, Rooney o Suarez.


----------



## iceman. (25 Ottobre 2013)

Classico attaccante da 15 gol , lo prenderei oggi stesso al posto di Matri


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (25 Ottobre 2013)

Sono d'accordo. Purtroppo escluso Balotelli, che anche lui ha i suoi grossissimi limiti, quando ti vedi girare davanti gente come Pazzini, Borriello, Gilardino, Matri, allora Osvaldo sembra un giocatore di classe. La verità è che giocatori di qualità non ci mancano(Rossi, Cerci, Insigne, appunto Balotelli)però ancora andiamo appresso agli Osvaldo, ai Gilardino, ai Giaccherini.


----------



## juventino (25 Ottobre 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Sono d'accordo. Purtroppo escluso Balotelli, che anche lui ha i suoi grossissimi limiti, quando ti vedi girare davanti gente come Pazzini, Borriello, Gilardino, Matri, allora Osvaldo sembra un giocatore di classe. La verità è che giocatori di qualità non ci mancano(Rossi, Cerci, Insigne, appunto Balotelli)però ancora andiamo appresso agli Osvaldo, ai Gilardino, ai Giaccherini.



Ehhh ma vallo a spiegare a Brandelli. Per me pure Quagliarella, per dire, non ha nulla da invidiare ad Osvaldo.


----------



## Jino (25 Ottobre 2013)

juventino ha scritto:


> Beh se Osvaldo non è un mediocre allora io mi chiedo come mai faccia fatica al Southampton. Non mi sembra che debba rubare il posto a Drogba, Rooney o Suarez.



Beh diciamo che è andato in una squadraccia a malavoglia. Lui voleva rimanere in Italia, solo lontano da Roma, non ci son state possibilità.


----------



## juventino (25 Ottobre 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Beh diciamo che è andato in una squadraccia a malavoglia. Lui voleva rimanere in Italia, solo lontano da Roma, non ci son state possibilità.



Un professionista serio si adatta. Inoltre lui non era decisamente nella condizione di poter fare lo schizzinoso.


----------



## Dexter (25 Ottobre 2013)

Gilardino pur avendo meno tecnica vale 5 Osvaldo e la sua carriera lo dimostra,non scherziamo. Tra lui e Osvaldinho qui mi porto al mondiale Gila bum bum che ha già giocato un mondiale.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (25 Ottobre 2013)

per me è un buon/ottimo attaccante,dopo rossi e balotelli chi c'è? secondo me proprio osvaldo,non vedo di meglio,matri...gilardino,tutta gente che eviterei assolutamente,vedremo pazzini come torna,ma osvaldo è comunque da portare.

è una testa calda ok,ma se totti e de rossi hanno fatto di tutto per trattenerlo a roma un motivo ci doveva pur essere,alla fin fine si è lasciato bene con tutti i compagni credo,secondo me è un giocatore dal rendimento sicuro,non un fenomeno però uno di quegli attaccanti che la doppia cifra comunque sia la raggiunge. Vediamo al southampton come va,mi sembra inutile giudicarlo dopo nemmeno 2 mesi in un campionato nuovo e difficile come quello inglese dove i ritmi sono altissimi a differenza del nostro campionato dove vanno tutti a 2 all'ora


----------



## O Animal (23 Gennaio 2014)

Anche in Inghilterra continua ad essere una testa di...

Oggi il Southampton l'ha sospeso dagli allenamenti per due settimane perché ha istigato una rissa (dicono abbastanza violenta) con il compagno di squadra Fonte durante un allenamento.

Questa decisione ritarderà ulteriormente il suo rientro in campo perché già ad inizio mese era stato squalificato per 3 giornate per una rissa a bordo campo contro il Newcastle a dicembre.

Bilancio ad oggi: 13 presenze e 3 gol...

E noi rischiamo di portarcelo al mondiale...


----------



## Fabry_cekko (23 Gennaio 2014)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Anche in Inghilterra continua ad essere una testa di...
> 
> Oggi il Southampton l'ha sospeso dagli allenamenti per due settimane perché ha istigato una rissa (dicono abbastanza violenta) con il compagno di squadra Fonte durante un allenamento.
> 
> ...



magari fa una rissa con tutta la squadra così lo sospendono per 6 mesi e non fa il Mondiale


----------



## juventino (23 Gennaio 2014)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Anche in Inghilterra continua ad essere una testa di...
> 
> Oggi il Southampton l'ha sospeso dagli allenamenti per due settimane perché ha istigato una rissa (dicono abbastanza violenta) con il compagno di squadra Fonte durante un allenamento.
> 
> ...



Mamma mia . Questo oltre ad essere un cesso di dimensioni bibliche è anche un pagliaccio. Nell'ambiente di Roma in molti dicono che si allenasse una volta si e tre no.


----------



## Z A Z A' (23 Gennaio 2014)

Che ci volete fare,in Italia siamo messi talmente bene che ogni attaccante che sa stoppare la palla viene divinizzato (lui,Destro,Icardi).


----------



## Jino (23 Gennaio 2014)

Non ha testa, ecco perchè non ha mai fatto strada.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (23 Gennaio 2014)

La nazionale italiana in attacco, Rossi a parte (che ha un problema di fragilià fisica), presenta dei grossi limiti. Una volta l'attacco era il nostro reparto migliore, ma oggi non è più così purtroppo.


----------



## Frikez (23 Gennaio 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Non ha testa, ecco perchè non ha mai fatto strada.



Pensa un po' troppo alla F, ha messo incinta più donne lui di qualsiasi uomo in Italia.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (23 Gennaio 2014)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> La nazionale italiana in attacco, Rossi a parte (che ha un problema di fragilià fisica), presenta dei grossi limiti. Una volta l'attacco era il nostro reparto migliore, ma oggi non è più così purtroppo.



questa è una bestemmia Ale...in difesa siamo sempre stati dei maestri, mentre in Attacco solo 10 anni fa con Totti, Del Piero, Inzaghi e Vieri e negli anni 60-70 con Rivera, Mazzola


----------



## 7AlePato7 (23 Gennaio 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> questa è una bestemmia Ale...in difesa siamo sempre stati dei maestri, mentre in Attacco solo 10 anni fa con Totti, Del Piero, Inzaghi e Vieri e negli anni 60-70 con Rivera, Mazzola


Io mi riferivo alla fase in cui Trapattoni allenava l'Italia, non a livello di tradizione. In ogni caso spesso abbiamo avuto dei grandi attaccanti. In questa generazione centrocampo a parte siamo messi maluccio.


----------



## prebozzio (24 Gennaio 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> questa è una bestemmia Ale...in difesa siamo sempre stati dei maestri, mentre in Attacco solo 10 anni fa con Totti, Del Piero, Inzaghi e Vieri e negli anni 60-70 con Rivera, Mazzola


Oltre a quelli che hai citato tu, nei primi anni Duemila avevamo i vari Chiesa, Montella, Delvecchio...


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (24 Gennaio 2014)

Io porterei Pellè al mondiale, altro che sto qui


----------



## mefisto94 (24 Gennaio 2014)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Io porterei Pellè al mondiale, altro che sto qui



Mattia Destro, 4 gol in 7 spezzoni.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (24 Gennaio 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> questa è una bestemmia Ale...in difesa siamo sempre stati dei maestri, mentre in Attacco solo 10 anni fa con Totti, Del Piero, Inzaghi e Vieri e negli anni 60-70 con Rivera, Mazzola



Gigi Riva, Bettega, Prati, Chiesa, Signori, Baggio, Vialli, Mancini, Montella, Altobelli, Zola ecc mai sentiti nominare?
forse se abbiamo mai av\uto un punto debole sono i centrocampisti, come attaccanti abbiamo sempre avuto tanta roba e allenatori incapaci che non hanno saputo sfruttarli vedi Trapattoni e Maldini ai mondiali


----------



## Fabry_cekko (24 Gennaio 2014)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Gigi Riva, Bettega, Prati, Chiesa, Signori, Baggio, Vialli, Mancini, Montella, Altobelli, Zola ecc mai sentiti nominare?
> forse se abbiamo mai av\uto un punto debole sono i centrocampisti, come attaccanti abbiamo sempre avuto tanta roba e allenatori incapaci che non hanno saputo sfruttarli vedi Trapattoni e Maldini ai mondiali



si parlava di reparto italiano migliore...invece il nostro reparto migliore è sempre stata la difesa
quoto sui centrocampisti


----------



## 2515 (24 Gennaio 2014)

Appunto. Abbiamo sfornato di quei difensori...
Mai dimenticare che un certo Baresi da solo ha annientato tutto l'attacco del brasile di Romario per 120 minuti meno di un mese dopo un'operazione al menisco, tutto questo praticamente a fine carriera poi..
O Nesta che a fine carriera ti umilia Messi (se Messi è alieno allora cos'è Nesta?)...
Per non dimenticare Maldini... Uno che quando un giocatore passava dalle sue parti o andava da un'altra parte o gli passava il pallone chiedendo scusa per avergli calpestato l'erba.


----------



## Belfast Boy (25 Gennaio 2014)

Per questo episodio, dove a chiare lettere si arriva a leggere la parola SANGUE nella scazzottata, solo un articolino a pag. 14 della Gazza, poco clamore considerato sia uno dei papabili del Mondiale venturo...
L'avesse fatta Balotelli sta roba...ne parlerebbero per 5 mesi.
VERGOGNA


----------



## Angstgegner (25 Gennaio 2014)

Ai Mondiali non lo voglio.


----------



## Belfast Boy (25 Gennaio 2014)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> La nazionale italiana in attacco, Rossi a parte (che ha un problema di fragilià fisica), presenta dei grossi limiti. Una volta l'attacco era il nostro reparto migliore, ma oggi non è più così purtroppo.



Ma per una volta...quando intendi? 
Al limite la difesa era il nostro reparto migliore oltre ad una solida fase difensiva, d'avanti ci affidavamo a contropiedi, estri singoli e sculate


----------



## tifoso evorutto (25 Gennaio 2014)

2515 ha scritto:


> Appunto. Abbiamo sfornato di quei difensori...
> Mai dimenticare che un certo Baresi da solo ha annientato tutto l'attacco del brasile di Romario per 120 minuti meno di un mese dopo un'operazione al menisco, tutto questo praticamente a fine carriera poi..
> O Nesta che a fine carriera ti umilia Messi (se Messi è alieno allora cos'è Nesta?)...
> Per non dimenticare Maldini... Uno che quando un giocatore passava dalle sue parti o andava da un'altra parte o gli passava il pallone chiedendo scusa per avergli calpestato l'erba.



Tutto vero ma restrittivo, quello che rendevano Baresi e Maldini dei mostri era il contributo alla manovra degno dei migliori centrocampisti registi


----------



## mandraghe (25 Gennaio 2014)

Per quale perverso motivo questo qua è finito nella sezione Talenti????


----------



## O Animal (25 Gennaio 2014)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Per quale perverso motivo questo qua è finito nella sezione Talenti????



3 motivi:

- 4 figli da 3 donne diverse a 27 anni

- Gusto estetico impareggiabile:






- Capacità di fare gli occhi neri ai compagni:


----------



## 7AlePato7 (25 Gennaio 2014)

Belfast Boy ha scritto:


> Ma per una volta...quando intendi?
> Al limite la difesa era il nostro reparto migliore oltre ad una solida fase difensiva, d'avanti ci affidavamo a contropiedi, estri singoli e sculate


Mi riferisco al periodo Trapattoni. Anche con Sacchi avevamo un attacco molto forte, anche se il periodo d'oro del reparto offensivo è stato il periodo Trapattoni. 
Anche prima però non è che avessimo un reparto offensivo scarso.

Gli attaccanti di questa generazione non sono all'altezza delle precedenti a mio avviso... per non parlare poi dei difensori.


----------

